# Second Opinion on Malawi Mbuna



## morningsky (Apr 22, 2008)

Hello, I have done done some research and think I have identified these fish correctly. A second opinion would be welcomed.

metriaclima zebra









metricaclima zebra-was sold as a Kenyi...not sure possible hybrid?









Albino Zebra









Thanks for your input sorry the photo quality is not great.


----------



## nene (Jan 5, 2008)

think you're right.
I also agree the second one is probably a hybrid...


----------



## CICHLUDED (Aug 4, 2006)

Here is my opinionâ€¦

#1 M. lombardoi or a hybrid there of.
#2 Same as #1
#3 Albino P. socolofi


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

CICHLUDED said:


> Here is my opinionâ€¦
> 
> #1 M. lombardoi or a hybrid there of.
> #2 Same as #1
> #3 Albino P. socolofi


agree... maybe just low quality Lombardoi (commonly called "Kenyi")


----------



## steveangela1 (May 15, 2008)

the first two are def kenyi
the second is a kenyi changing colors, my male looked like that when I bought him, now he is bright orange/yellow


----------



## morningsky (Apr 22, 2008)

Thanks for the help. So on the kenyi vs. zebra question...the main differences are the males change colors and what else? I am sad but not surpised at the quality, but they are just for enjoyment not breeding.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

morningsky said:


> Thanks for the help. So on the kenyi vs. zebra question...the main differences are the males change colors and what else? I am sad but not surpised at the quality, but they are just for enjoyment not breeding.


The bars with Zebras are very variable, they get black when feeling dominant, but disappear at times. The Kenyi bars are pretty much static most of the time, except can fade with males (the opposite from Zebras)


----------



## morningsky (Apr 22, 2008)

Thanks Noki, appreciate the answer. I am enjoying the fish and have learned so much from this forum. :fish:


----------



## steveangela1 (May 15, 2008)

W/ my male kenyi when he is in "breeding" mode or agressive you can see darker orange bars that is really the only time you can see his stripes


----------



## morningsky (Apr 22, 2008)

Thanks Steveangela, my kenyi always have stripes


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

It could be a male kenyi, as said (pic#2) or could be a female taking on male coloration as I've read they can do. Mine started out getting paler like the pic of yours then it started getting some yellow on it. I was afraid it was male and took it back to the LFS because I already had one male and didn't want problems. If it turns out to be male it should turn all yellow eventually.


----------

